# London to Brighton Veteran Car Run



## Fujidave (Nov 4, 2018)

Went to town today for the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run, even bumbed into Geri Halliwell from the Spice Girls and her husband Christian Horner boss of Red Bull in F1.  It turned out to be pretty windy too.


1



Odd one Out by Dave, on Flickr

2



Geri Halliwell by Dave, on Flickr

3



Veteran Car Run by Dave, on Flickr

4



Christian Horner by Dave, on Flickr

5



Red by Dave, on Flickr

6



Waving by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 4, 2018)

These are really great Dave. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 4, 2018)

smoke665 said:


> These are really great Dave. Thanks for sharing



Thank you smoke, I was getting bumped and blown by people and the wind while taking them too.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 4, 2018)

That, and the Great Dorset Steam Fair are two things that I REALLY want to attend one of these days!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 4, 2018)

tirediron said:


> That, and the Great Dorset Steam Fair are two things that I REALLY want to attend one of these days!  Thanks for sharing!



Thank you John, it really is a great day out plus I still have more to edit so  will put those in here once they are done.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 4, 2018)

Some great looking vehicles.......


----------



## Jeff G (Nov 4, 2018)

Cool shots Dave!


----------



## stapo49 (Nov 4, 2018)

Good stuff. Looks like a fun day out. Other than the wind off course. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 5, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Some great looking vehicles.......





Jeff G said:


> Cool shots Dave!





stapo49 said:


> Good stuff. Looks like a fun day out. Other than the wind off course.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk



Thank you guys.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 5, 2018)

A few more from yesterday.

1



 

2



 

3



 

4


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 5, 2018)

Looks like a lota fun.


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 5, 2018)

Ron Evers said:


> Looks like a lota fun.



I think everyone loves it, not even the rain stops it.


----------



## sana5500 (Jan 4, 2019)

Wonderful pictures and I love classic cars.


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 4, 2019)

sana5500 said:


> Wonderful pictures and I love classic cars.



Thank you, it really is a great fun day for all.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 4, 2019)

I think this event would be an annual trip for me. We have a small grass-strip air field close that hosts an annual fly-in for small craft. There are usually just common Pipers and such, with the occasional self-built planes thrown in, but it is an opportunity to take many shots of moving aircraft up close, it's free, and draws a decent crowd as subjects as an extra benefit. Nice ones, Dave!


----------



## Fujidave (Jan 4, 2019)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> I think this event would be an annual trip for me. We have a small grass-strip air field close that hosts an annual fly-in for small craft. There are usually just common Pipers and such, with the occasional self-built planes thrown in, but it is an opportunity to take many shots of moving aircraft up close, it's free, and draws a decent crowd as subjects as an extra benefit. Nice ones, Dave!




Thank you Dean, I try and go every year to it as seeing these beautiful cars are great.


----------



## enezdez (Jan 5, 2019)

I love all the old car images, wished you would of continued them in B&W but that's just my own personal preference...

Nicely Done!


----------

